# No respect at boat launch...



## BassMaster16 (Apr 7, 2010)

Today I had an experience that got my veins pumping. I was coming in off of Lake Nepessing in Lapeer, doing circles while patiently waiting for another fisherman to load up his boat (its a 1 boat launch). Then, after he pulls out, I pull up, dock my boat, and go to get my truck/trailer to pull it out with. Some older gentleman pulls around and backs his boat up to the launch. I walked back and say, "Excuse me sir, I'm pulling mine out." He says, "Ok ill pull around." So I continue to walk back towards my truck and then I see his buddy actually moving my boat around the dock and out of the way! I confronted him about it and he says that I'm supposed to pull my boat around to the other side and wait my turn. I couldn't believe the nerve of the guy. I've never seen a fellow sportsman be so disrespectful. That's ok though because as immature as it was, I left him a nice note and gift on his truck. Also, he backed up so fast and carelessly to the dock that I think 1 or 2 of his rods sticking out of the side of the boat caught on the dock posts and snapped. Serves him right though in my opinion. Thanks for listening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

I once launched down there, and as I pulled around to park in the one open spot, a car with out a boat jumped in ahead of me and parked. Mind you they were not fishing nor did they have a boat. I was ticked and had to pull my boat out and leave because of a lack of parking.


----------



## BassMaster16 (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow. The ignorance of some people never seizes to amaze me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Hate to burst your bubble but you should have pulled up on the opposite side of the dock and headed for your truck while the other guy was pulling his boat out. Then if the guy that wanted to launch was still ahead of you, he launches and gets out of your way. If you are ahead of him with your truck, then he waits for you. I would have moved your boat as well under those circumstances.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Bigger question is did ya catch anything outta there?


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

Incoming boats (coming off the lake) always have the right-of-way, I think its on the DNR website. Find it, print off a few copies, and stick it up the idiots a** that dont know the rules.

I once had a guy back his trailer in the water at the boat launch, get out, then he proceeded to go get his boat that was anchored out in the bay on Burt lake. A 20min ordeal. Man was I ticked!:rant:


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

so-hooked said:


> incoming boats (coming off the lake) always have the right-of-way, i think its on the dnr website. Find it, print off a few copies, and stick it up the idiots a** that dont know the rules.


lol


----------



## BassMaster16 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, that's what I thought. Coming off the lake has right of way. And you don't touch someone's property that is not yours. You ask them to move it. Next time someone does that to MY boat, they're going in the water. Lol. Anyway, to answer your question Michael, I only caught a couple small bass. I was hoping they would be biting a bit more, but I didn't seem to have much luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

There are no laws covering right of way at boat launches, lol. Just use common sense. Every time I have used a launch with a single lane, the inbound boats tied up away from the active launch until their vehicles were retrieved and they got in line with everyone else. If anybody tied up in the active lane and blocked it to get their vehicle there would be a mutiny by those in line.


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

flinch said:


> There are no laws covering right of way at boat launches, lol. Just use common sense. Every time I have used a launch with a single lane, the inbound boats tied up away from the active launch until their vehicles were retrieved and they got in line with everyone else. If anybody tied up in the active lane and blocked it to get their vehicle there would be a mutiny by those in line.


You do have a good point about the single launch. I was thinking about this on my way home, and called my brother who has his captain&#8217;s license. It is in his text books and says that inbound vessels have the right of way, but as far as it being law&#8230;.. Who knows.




And yes, I would NEVER touch someone else&#8217;s boat. I though that was common sense but that seems to be lacking these days&#8230;.


----------



## BassMaster16 (Apr 7, 2010)

Just common courtesy. It takes me literally 2 minutes to pull my truck around and back up my trailer under my boat. There were multiple boats coming in and I was already in line.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

So-hooked said:


> Incoming boats (coming off the lake) always have the right-of-way, I think its on the DNR website.


Do you have a link for this?


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

So-hooked said:


> You do have a good point about the single launch. I was thinking about this on my way home, and called my brother who has his captains license. It is in his text books and says that inbound vessels have the right of way, but as far as it being law.. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps if someone is backing down while someone else is pulling into the dock the guy pullihg in has the right of way? I don't know. That doesn't make much sense either. I just stay away from the active lane when pulling in and get this, I may even HELP the person launching if they seem to need it. Can you believe that? No notes on anyone's car, no wizzing on their tires, no shoving things up there ****, just everyone getting along.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I just off the phone with the DNRE CO of the year about this issue....he's my neighbor....:lol:

His comments were interesting.

1. There is no law or rule about who has the right of way, either coming or going when launching. Common courtesy should prevail...

2. The only law/rule he was aware of is if 2 or more boats IN THE WATER approach a launch at the same time the one closest to the launch has the right of way....

3. If a boat is sitting on a trailer in the lot with the boat tag being expired a ticket can NOT be written as the boat must be in the water to be issued a ticket.... I know this isn't part of the scenario but interesting....his additional comments about this was that a boat on a trailer falls under the motor vehicle laws..........

So there is no law or rule except common courtesy...


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree someone should have went swiming.

_2. The only law/rule he was aware of is if 2 or more boats IN THE WATER approach a launch at the same time the one closest to the launch has the right of way...._

_it's normally the bigger boat wins......................_


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

So-hooked said:


> You do have a good point about the single launch. I was thinking about this on my way home, and called my brother who has his captains license. It is in his text books and says that inbound vessels have the right of way, but as far as it being law.. Who knows.




Now that I think about it the inbound vessel has the right of way when both are in the water.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

wally-eye said:


> I just off the phone with the DNRE CO of the year about this issue....he's my neighbor....:lol:
> 
> His comments were interesting.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time on that.


----------



## BassMaster16 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, a little common courtesy from everyone would be great and I try to keep this in mind in most occasions, but people just don't think before they act. For example, if the man would have said, "oh I'm sorry I didn't see you. Would you mind though if we launch our boat first though because we are limited on time?" I wouldn't have minded at all and would have most likely moved out of the way with respect to fellow anglers. But just up and moving my boat? I don't think so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mich (May 16, 2010)

We had kinda the same thing happen to us at Pt Moulee last yr.Around 8 or so boats coming in and only 2 launches.So we waited and waited and waited.Every boat coming in wanted both launches which i thought was BS.So i watched more boats coming in.As the last boat got out that was lined up when i got there.I pulled my trailer up and started backing up as a boat was pulling in.Far as im concerned i waited my turn.Guy was pissed but i told him i waited.There really should be one in Launch.And one out Launch.Im going to ask the DNR next time im down there to post it.If no one is in the stageing area to launch feel free.But a few simple signs would clear up alot.As far as someone moving my boat that i would have a HUGE problem with.I go out to have a good time fishing.Last thing i would want is to get pissed going out or coming in.Peace,Mich


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I was just thinking about this the other day while waiting for the launch to open up so I could pull the boat out. I was on a small inland lake where there is 1 dock with gravel launch on one side and concrete on the other. I would be more than willing to wait my turn and move the boat to the other side of the dock if someone was trying to back in while I was pulling up to the dock, but on this launch my 19 ft glass boat would be on the gravel on the other side of the dock. I deffinately would not put mine in the gravel to make it easier on someone. Just had me thinking because I can very much see this happening on the future,


----------



## widowmaker1 (Jan 4, 2010)

all the aboved mentioned posts can be seen on any given day during the spring run on the detroit river at the wyandotte boat ramp.....life is to short guys....let it go....as for touching another guys boat.....WRONG!!!....tight lines


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Bay Sportfishing said:


> Courtesy on the Boat Ramp: http://www.boat-ed.com/mi/course/p2-4_trailering.htm
> 
> Boat ramp traffic jams can be prevented if everyone practices common courtesy at the ramp. Be sure you observe these simple courtesies.
> 
> ...



I guess all of us guys that don't have two experienced people to launch and retrieve need to stay home.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

flinch said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but you should have pulled up on the opposite side of the dock and headed for your truck while the other guy was pulling his boat out. Then if the guy that wanted to launch was still ahead of you, he launches and gets out of your way. If you are ahead of him with your truck, then he waits for you. I would have moved your boat as well under those circumstances.


 
Exactly Right!


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

BassMaster16 said:


> Anyway, to answer your question Michael, I only caught a couple small bass. I was hoping they would be biting a bit more, but I didn't seem to have much luck.


Sometimes I just cut my losses and go home. Maybe I'll get lucky there.

BTW, welcome to the site.


----------



## BassMaster16 (Apr 7, 2010)

bobcolenso said:


> Sometimes I just cut my losses and go home. Maybe I'll get lucky there.
> 
> BTW, welcome to the site.


Agreed.

Thanks guys for all your info and opinions.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Using 2 people is not always possible. Many can't drive with a trailer attached (wife for example or kids with you) or operate a boat.. If by yourself, well that leaves just you to be in 2 places at once.

Just have everything ready when launching and take care of buttoning up away from the launch when leaving. Plain and simple.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i fish at night mostly and never worry about docking...just a thought

try ludington aug-sept. 5:00 am what a zoo !.... i go at night during full moon and go in after every one heads out ....so much nicer


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Just reminds me of a time one summer Saturday at Grand Haven, which can be a serious madhouse. A guy in line finally gets into a spot to put in, backs up his Grand AM (or whatever it was) with a jet ski on it, climbs outta the car and starts undressing ON THE RAMP to get into his wet suit as many cars were behind him and a bunch were waiting to pull out. Now that was ridiculous....
I can get in or out in just a couple minutes. The longest part being walking to or from my truck usually.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've already said that I help people but I have to tell a couple. 
Everyone is waiting to get out so I start talking to the people next to us, she's worried about putiing the boat on the trailer, boom, I hop outa my boat, climb in and get er done. Another time the woman is trying to get the truck backed up, I asked if she needed help. Yep, so she hops outa the truck with all her kids in thier special seats, bada bing, everyone lives happily ever after  
If I had half the gas that I've spent towing people off the lake, I could probably get half the way waround the world; Lake Erie and many many other lakes. Feeling helpless or feeling overwhelmed is one thing, feeling priveledged or entitleted is totally another.


----------



## redandwhite (May 30, 2009)

2 years ago at a west mich. lake near cannonsburg,i was watching a 4 wheel er backing his truck at the ramp into the water past the cement portion of the ramp and trying to under cut the ramp. I was nearing the ramp to get out and just couldn't beleive it. Pretty poor judgement .


----------



## hjort jagare (Sep 20, 2009)

A single ramp or multiple like at Crocker with 8? your gonna find rude people. Last year waiting to bring my boat back from fishing I was behind two other boats. A gentleman on shore was directing traffic because the pleasure boaters were arriving as us fisherman were leaving. Things were going smooth till this fat AR$$ in his boat went around three of us and pulled up were a truck was backing down a ramp to launch. After some spirited name calling,death threats and shoving order was restored.:evil: Thing was even though we waited our turn we still were wrapped up and on our way fast enough to pass the rude AR$$ on the highway going 45mph  You cant fix stupid.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Ya want stupid. I got one for ya. Last night after dark eye fishing. 

I don't have a clip on front light at the moment. It broke and haven't found a different model yet to buy so I always have my giant 4 bulb florsent light on my boat. (yes I know I'm breaking a rule somewhere at the moment) Now Most of the time I am the only one on this little lake. So yes , I turn off the lanternt . With other boats I stay away from them and keep my lantern on. Boats I talk to say "it lights up the lake we can see you fine". But a guy WITH A MS DECAL on a duck boat brown flatbottom with a white evenrude is out there. Absoutly noooo lights on this boat. I troll round them to the outside of their boat and continue on. I make my pass and turn back around. Outa no where I hear casting from a spinning rig. Quite close. I jump around these guys again and head back inshore . All the sudden over the radio I hear this boat and the casts again.STILL NO LIGHTS ON!!!!!. He is pushing right up against my lines behind me and promptly catches one. I give the rod a good yank and hear a nice sploosh. My line snapped cause I'm using light line and can't "catch" my new rod and reel I seemd to have aquired on my line. I hear bitching behind me but yet pay absoutly no attention to it. Guess they shoulda back off of me a little bit. 

Today I'm cleanin out the rowboat before the rain and who do I see,but this "guy" going by my dock giving me the finger. I laughed and said "hey thanks for telling me I'm#1 buddie" He says "you lost my rod" I said " nope got it GPS marked and I'll get it back later. Thanks though for helping me lose a lure I sent to Wisconson for though"

So yes there is stupidity alll over the water. I just smile and go about my buisness like they wern't even there.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Save your anger for the real a## H####s that hit your boat trailer in the parking lot and break your lights to bits then don't leave you a note!!!


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

So-hooked said:


> You do have a good point about the single launch. I was thinking about this on my way home, and called my brother who has his captains license. It is in his text books and says that inbound vessels have the right of way, but as far as it being law.. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

inbound vessels are ships going upstream not to a dock and it is law

that said never move an outhers boat unless you need your head rearanged
:yikes:[/QUOTE]

Yes, as a few of you had pointed out that rule/law, and I am well aware of that. But the point I was trying to make at that time, is that inbound vessels to the launch or docking, have the right-of-way.

BUT!!!!!!!!!

As I stated in earlier posts, I was going to find the text books and scan the pages that stated who has the right-of-way at the boat launch. Well. I got the books, and NO WHERE does it say who has the right-of-way. Ive looked hi and low for that rule recently, and it just doesnt exist. All you folks that said there is no rule on who has the right-of-way are totally correct and I feel like a douche-bag now  I can swear I read it somewhere, either on the internet, or at a boat launch (could have been for that launch only) or in a book, 15 years ago when I got my first boat.

I apologies for giving misinformation and I hope nobody got a piece of paper shoved up their bum for it. :evil::evil:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

It may not be in a book, but common sense tells you that the guy pulling out should take precedence over the guy putting in.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

There are idiots no matter where or what you do.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

You're a good man Freepop. More people on the water should be like you. I have a couple of saves myself. Very gratifying to help fellow boaters. Some become friends for life.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have a huge lot of room to improve still 

Another time as we were coming in to Bolles Harbor, the boat in front of me stopped. I yelled ahead to see if they were okay and they told me they were outa gas. They were drifting towards the drege and huge rocks, I told them we got about one chance to get it done. As I pulled up, I threw the line and they wrapped it around the cleat just as the rope tightened. Swung them into the dock like we knew what we were doing  They wanted to pay me, I told them to help someone sometime, that someone may be me or someone that may help me in the future. Karma is a good thing.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

jacktownhooker said:


> i fish at night mostly and never worry about docking...just a thought
> 
> try ludington aug-sept. 5:00 am what a zoo !.... i go at night during full moon and go in after every one heads out ....so much nicer



LOL..yeah the line for that launch is about 3 miles long...so everyone do the math on how many boats are going in. And if I remember right, that's at least a 8 slip launch.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Last weekend I was coming off long lake at about 9pm in the evening at crescent shores. . I had my boat parked to the side of the dock so the people launching would not be held up by me going to get my car. When the ramp cleared I started backing my trailer down to get my boat. As im backing up I suddenly see a boat come flying in and dock literally right behind my backing down trailer. This d-bag looking guy jumps out and starts walking to get his car. I was so surprised I didn't even know what to say. But, the idiot did slip and fall out of he Lexus when he jumped out to get his boat. Idiot.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

kwcharne said:


> Last weekend I was coming off long lake at about 9pm in the evening at crescent shores. . I had my boat parked to the side of the dock so the people launching would not be held up by me going to get my car. When the ramp cleared I started backing my trailer down to get my boat. As im backing up I suddenly see a boat come flying in and dock literally right behind my backing down trailer. This d-bag looking guy jumps out and starts walking to get his car. I was so surprised I didn't even know what to say. But, the idiot did slip and fall out of he Lexus when he jumped out to get his boat. Idiot.


 LOL..I would have stayed parked with my trailer in the water and waited for him to get backed in then have him give you that "like hurry up dude" look, then sit patiently until he gets the big picture.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

flinch said:


> .........just everyone getting along..


Imagine that!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Last years worst ramp experience:

Lake St. Claire... Crockery Ramp. Late Sunday afternoon in August. Very hot, little wind, and bright sunshine so you KNOW the ramp was busy with both incoming and outgoing boats. Well, there are maybe 10 boats floating around in that little bay... and I really need to use the "facilities" if you know what I mean. So my buddy moves up to the end of a dock to drop me off... no less than 6 "captains" (and I use that word VERY loosly) yelled at me to "get back in line" and other colorful expressions. Now mind you, I am one of the most courteous people at the ramp, often letting people go ahead of me just so I can lend a hand if they need it.

My point? Often times there are extenuating circumstances and going off half cocked (or as quite a few of these "captains" seemed to be ... fully cocked and out of beer) will do nothing but make an issue out of a non-issue.

I finished my business, got the truck, and waited till my buddy got to the dock... from the back of the line of course. Now I could have simply drove down to the ramp and loaded him up in about 30 seconds... litterally as we've been doing this for many, many years. But I waited my turn as I should have. In fact... we could have put the boat on the trailer between two boats parked at the docks but chose not too as we didn't want to cause any trouble.

Be courteous my friends... it's healthier!


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

I hate that when you are about 4 deep in line to come off and then the guy that is 7 or 8 back decides to quick run up and drop someone off at the dock to go get the truck and next thing ya know he's weasling in 2 boats before you. That happened to me last year once on long lake....I just wanted to follow the guy home so I knew where he lived only to come by in the middle of the night and florescent green spray paint "launch snake" on the side of his $70,000 mastercraft x-30 wakeboat


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

And for gods sake make sure your boat is in working order prior to leaving the house, and while your waiting to launch grab all the BS you need out of your truck prior to the truck being pulled into a parking spot *AFTER *launching the boat.:rant::rant: 2 weeks ago we waited 15 minutes to dock the boat because 3 boats held up the show. Marina was launching 1 boat then apparently giving lessons on how to use it, next door they couldnt seem to grab everything from the truck on 1 trip and had to go back multiple times grabbing 1 thing at a time, then next to them the boat wouldnt start, then the end dock was closed because of concrete work being done there (sorry guys im Monday to friday) Thats the first time ive tried coming back in in the afternoon i usually launch in the evening and come back midnight or later, wow what a debacle.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

My father in law used to live right next door to the lake fenton boat launch. I would grab a 6 pack sit at the end of the dock and watch the festivites. Lots of yahoo's but the one that sticks out was couple guys tyring to go out of order and drop in outa turn.
Well 1 guy at the dock other dropping in the boat people barking at them about their move. Guy throws it in reverse going way too fast down the ramp. Hits the brakes hard and way too early, the engine was barely in the water. Boat slides very quickly off the trailer and slams into concrete bounces once and is dead in the water. They got the "you deserved that one" from the crowd.

Nother guy in the afternoon, dead in the water cranking his engine over and over for a good 15/20 min. He drifts to FIL docks we tie him off, he cant figure out what the problem is. Smell of gas is strong but we figured is was flooded bad. Well no luck after letting it sit for 30 min or so but still smells of gas. 
FIL comes out to help smells the fuel, the guy said it ran great last week, filled up earlier and hit the launch that day. FIL starts nosing around opens the fuel cap, low and behold the hose had disconnected and he pumped 25+ gallons of gas right into the hull of the boat!

Grew up on Lake Fenton no shortage of screwballs out there!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

laterilus said:


> low and behold the hose had disconnected and he pumped 25+ gallons of gas right into the hull of the boat!
> 
> Grew up on Lake Fenton no shortage of screwballs out there!


 
Saw the same thing around here at a local ramp. After discovering the problem, the asses proceeded to pull up a bit, pull the plug and dump all the gas down the ramp and into the water. Launched the next day there and there was a slick in the encosed ramp area.


----------



## fishdog9 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok i see different views on this subject. I live across from a launch and watch it every day... So, if you are out in the water and coming in, and there are 4 trailers in line, your telling me that coming off the water you can cut in line and take your boat out?? I guess i always saw it different, i never expected when i was coming off to pull my boat in and park it at a single dock in the launch side and go get my truck and hold everybody up.. I always pull my boat to shore and go get in line and wait my turn....Thats just how i thought it works...


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

I would have tied up on the opposite side of the launch if I was going to get my truck. No need in inconviencing others. 

With that being said, no one should touch someone else's boat. Especially when you're only going to get your truck it's not like you're off MIA somewhere.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds to me like people just need to relax a little. Don't make it a race to get on the water or off. As long as a guy is trying leave him alone or offer help and/or advice. Just remember you were once new to this too. It's not worth a stroke!


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Justin said:


> Sounds to me like people just need to relax a little. Don't make it a race to get on the water or off. As long as a guy is trying leave him alone or offer help and/or advice. Just remember you were once new to this too. It's not worth a stroke!


 
very good


----------



## hjort jagare (Sep 20, 2009)

Your right its not worth a stroke BUT I cant help it rude people make me crazy:yikes: Here's a perfect example Last weekend at the G.L.B.C. carp tournament My buddy and I arrive at the Geiger launch (one ramp) We are in line with about 6 other groups and its moving along fast. Its not our first rodeo every one knew the drill. This is when two rude think there better than everyone else guys shows up and after passing every one they start to get his rig ready. I happen to be next in line when they ATTEMPT to cut me off.:lol: NOT didn't happen. After parking my truck and trailer I made a point to have a loud conversation with my bud about why some people actually think they are better than everyone else and think lines dont apply to them? They just looked at me with blank faces.:sad:


----------

